# Dogmen



## PactolusKY (Oct 15, 2020)

Alright, at the risk of getting laughed at, I think there needs to be a discussion on these entities. Plenty of people have seen them. Theres a facebook live video of a black woman witnessing this thing in her backyard, and it was on live with dozens of witnesses. I have the live video saved somewhere and I'll post it when I find it, but in the mean time I have this gif from the video someone else made and it shows the creature in question. I think this is the best evidence of these creatures I've ever seen.


----------



## JimDuyer (Oct 15, 2020)

PactolusKY said:


> Alright, at the risk of getting laughed at, I think there needs to be a discussion on these entities. Plenty of people have seen them. Theres a facebook live video of a black woman witnessing this thing in her backyard, and it was on live with dozens of witnesses. I have the live video saved somewhere and I'll post it when I find it, but in the mean time I have this gif from the video someone else made and it shows the creature in question. I think this is the best evidence of these creatures I've ever seen.
> View attachment 1211


I like the jumpy camara, which is realistic.  Why call it a dogman and not sasquatch?


----------



## 6079SmithW (Oct 15, 2020)

The correct term for dogmen is Cynocephali, there is a thread on here that KD wrote, it's astonishing.

The gif you posted is not evidence, as we can't see any detail.

Got any stills? And source for the gif?


----------



## Citezenship (Oct 15, 2020)

6079SmithW said:


> The correct term for dogmen is Cynocephali, there is a thread on here that KD wrote, it's astonishing.
> 
> The gif you posted is not evidence, as we can't see any detail.
> 
> Got any stills? And source for the gif?


Are you sirius, i jest!


----------



## 6079SmithW (Oct 15, 2020)

My questions are preludes - my next point will be - if thats all you've got, don't make a thread about it. Because there is nothing here to make a thread about! 

But we'll see...


----------



## JimDuyer (Oct 15, 2020)

Well, we could begin the thread with a discussion of what object seems to be spinning in the air, in the background, just before and after the creature enters.  Of course, this could be a relative coming home from fishing.  The OP should probably break the gif back into frames, as a suggestion.


----------



## Magnus (Oct 16, 2020)

Thats just a naked man hurriedly walking * behind* the camera, hence his reflection in the glass doors.  

Hes fat, hairy, and just showered, realizes his wife is videorecording a chat on FB Live, so he powerwalks with intent


----------



## 6079SmithW (Oct 16, 2020)

This gif cannot possibly be evidence of anything as it isn't original.

Please take your speculations to  forum where they would be welcomed.

ATS for example.

This is a history forum, were interested in evidence - not GIFs you've found on the internet...

Come on!


----------



## JimDuyer (Oct 16, 2020)

6079SmithW said:


> This gif cannot possibly be evidence of anything as it isn't original.
> 
> Please take your speculations to  forum where they would be welcomed.
> 
> ...


Ok Sweetie, we understand.


----------



## Whitewave (Oct 16, 2020)

6079SmithW said:


> The correct term for dogmen is Cynocephali, there is a thread on here that KD wrote, it's astonishing.
> 
> The gif you posted is not evidence, as we can't see any detail.
> 
> Got any stills? And source for the gif?


Actually, I wrote that thread and thank you for the kind words regarding it. 
I have a new (crap) phone and haven't yet figured out how to link anything. The thread transferred over though. Just look up cynocephali.


----------



## 6079SmithW (Oct 16, 2020)

Whitewave said:


> 6079SmithW said:
> 
> 
> > The correct term for dogmen is Cynocephali, there is a thread on here that KD wrote, it's astonishing.
> ...


Sorry whitewave, it was an excellent thread.


----------



## Whitewave (Oct 16, 2020)

6079SmithW said:


> Whitewave said:
> 
> 
> > 6079SmithW said:
> ...


No problem. And thanks. Excited to see the lost comments to threads restored. Everyone's contributions are the heart of the site, IMHO.


----------

